# shaving soap pot/brush set



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I plan to buy some round shaving soap pots or whatever they're called and then fill them with shaving soap for christmas presents. Firstly I need to track them down. Anyone know where to buy them online?

 Secondly I need some advice on what works best in these things, HP or CP? and do you use the pot as the mould or do you cure the soap then stick it in?


----------



## carebear (Nov 18, 2009)

don't know if this will help you in the UK, but here's a thread:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ht=shaving

Pendergrass is probably the most "reasonable"

I make round soap and put them in after.


----------



## djk17 (Jan 29, 2010)

this year for Christmas I gave shaving soap to the men in my life, and poured directly into white shaving mugs.  My husband likes it a lot and I've had great feedback from the brothers-in-law too.

but I was also looking for other shaving soap packaging ideas!


----------



## madartist (Jan 29, 2010)

I use inexpensive, double wall clear jars with screw on dome lids. You can pour directly into the jars, wrap with a heavy towels & leave the cap on for the first 48 hours, then remove the cap for 4 weeks to cure. It's not as "earthy" as a clay shaving mug, but it fits comfortably in your palm, the cap keeps the soap clean between uses, and the 4 oz of soap will last a year. (and I can keep the costs down so I can splurge on the crate, and include a bar of soap plus the raft and a shave brush for only $25.00. )


----------



## djk17 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful presentation Maddy!  What size jars do you use?  I have some 4 oz plastic jars but the mouth doesn't look like it would be wide enough.

And where do you get your crates?


----------



## djk17 (Jan 31, 2010)

Maddy I keep going back to this saying oooohhhhh that's so pretty...


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 31, 2010)

I gave out a few shaving soaps this year for Christmas too... mostly as an experiment
I made my normal 3" PVC pipe mold soaps sliced one inch thick. I shrink wrapped them as I do with all of my soaps.

I then dropped them into these shallow metal tins I got from WSP and put a label on the lid. The cost was about 50 cents each.

As noted on the WSP site you should not expose these tins to water or they will eventually rust. I expect most people will use their own mug and not try to lather in the tin... my brother uses a plastic cup. I have sprayed a few inside with a clear coating intending to test those with water.

I think if you sell a lot of these this might be an elegant and inexpensive way to package refills.


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 8, 2010)

Yes, where do you get your crates?


----------

